
Meteor meets GraphQL - peterhunt
https://voice.kadira.io/meteor-meets-graphql-3cba2e65fd00
======
techaddict009
Hope some day Meteor meets Mysql.

By the way we have made air pollution monitor app using meteor. Will checkout
possibilities of plugging GraphQL into it.
[http://oizom.com/](http://oizom.com/)

~~~
chjohasbrouck
I agree, and I wish more JS projects in general would embrace SQL.

I think part of the problem is the Meteor team's reluctance to have Meteor
thought of or even used as a traditional web framework.

Their vision is a framework for real-time applications that allows you to
develop for web and mobile in parallel, but that puts them in a category where
their intended use case is invariably losing to native every time. I think
there are a lot of people who would love to use Meteor for RESTful mobile-
first web application development, but are a little disappointed when they
find Meteor is MongoDB-first and doesn't even have native support for routing.

For me, Meteor currently occupies a strange space where it's the web framework
I'm the most excited about, yet it's the wrong tool for every project idea I
have.

~~~
benaiah
> For me, Meteor currently occupies a strange space where it's the web
> framework I'm the most excited about, yet it's the wrong tool for every
> project idea I have.

You've precisely captured a sentiment that I've been feeling but unable to
express for some time. I think Meteor has tremendous potential, but there are
a few very problematic issues, coupled with a severely walled ecosystem
(Angular also has this problem, React I'm not so sure of but it seems to have
it less) and unclear best practices (React has this in _spades_ ).

------
TheAceOfHearts
What are the pros and cons of using this vs Relay?

~~~
arunoda
Basically at the backend this is pure GraphQL. For Relay we need to have some
Relay specific stuffs. That requires, more time.

In the client side too, we had to work a bit more.

That's why we go with Lokka[0]. It's just a client for any GraphQL backend. It
has a simple cache.

It also supports Relay like declarative data fetching. Basically, you could
build a complete app with it using Meteor's other tools like FlowRouter.

As a downside, you may need to fetch more data from the server.

As a benefit, you don't need to learn much to build a app. May be can reduce
the code compared with Relay. (But that's subjective)

[0] - [https://github.com/kadirahq/lokka](https://github.com/kadirahq/lokka)

